# ED trip- Normandy & D-Day beaches & museums



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

Has anyone visited the D-Day beaches / museums on an ED trip? I would really like to visit there - we'll have 10-12 days of driving and realize we have to prioritize. Thinking we could swing down through the alps to Italy for a night or 2, then west towards Nice, then take a couple days to head NW towards Normandy. We're going the first 2 weeks of September.

Up there - seems like Caen is a good place to base from for a few days as we visit the beaches, the St. Mere Eglise museum for the 101st paratroopers, and a museum in Caen itself... with a drop-off of the car in Paris prior to flying home. Anyone with previous experience in this region have suggestions or ideas? Thanks much! :thumbup:


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I was in that area Sept. of 2005. I would recommend staying in Bayeux instead of Caen. Caen was virtually flattened by the allies and there is not much to see there except for the D Day Museum of Peace and the cathedral where William the Conqueror is buried. Bayeux is more centrally located. It's a beautiful village and was untouched during the invasion. The Bayeux Tapestry and the Bayeux Cathedral are in the center of town and it is close to Omaha and Utah beach. There is an English cemetery at the edge of town and only a few kilometers away from the German and U.S. cemetery. Point du Hoc, St. Mere Eglise, and Carentan are less than 30 minutes away. Recommend seeing Arromanches (you can still see remnants of the man made harbor) and the German bunkers just up the coast from there.

The area is full of history, beautiful villages and fun country roads. While there you should stop by one of the small calvados producers along the countryside and sample some pear and apple cider, and of course some calvados. :thumbup:


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

*Don't Miss Omaha Beach!*

:thumbup:


jerezano66 said:


> I was in that area Sept. of 2005. I would recommend staying in Bayeux instead of Caen. Caen was virtually flattened by the allies and there is not much to see there except for the D Day Museum of Peace and the cathedral where William the Conqueror is buried. Bayeux is more centrally located. It's a beautiful village and was untouched during the invasion. The Bayeux Tapestry and the Bayeux Cathedral are in the center of town and it is close to Omaha and Utah beach. There is an English cemetery at the edge of town and only a few kilometers away from the German and U.S. cemetery. Point du Hoc, St. Mere Eglise, and Carentan are less than 30 minutes away. Recommend seeing Arromanches (you can still see remnants of the man made harbor) and the German bunkers just up the coast from there.
> 
> The area is full of history, beautiful villages and fun country roads. While there you should stop by one of the small calvados producers along the countryside and sample some pear and apple cider, and of course some calvados. :thumbup:


I agree with all of the above, but wanted to chime in suggesting that you not miss walking down the path to Omaha Beach. The little signs that are there citing danger of wild boars are designed to keep you off the beach itself. Jump over the signs, walk down to the beach, then turn around a look back up the hill, and imagine the place filled with machine guns, mortars, etc. all shooting down at you while you try to climb up to the top. It gives you a real appreciation for what all those young men were facing at the time.

Point du Hoc gives you another example of what people were facing. Get ready for a really emotional experience.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some Pics.

1. The cathedral at Bayeux.
2. Pointe du Hoc.
3. What's left of the cathedral in Sainte Lo
4. German gun near Arromanches.
5. German bunker near Arromanches.


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are a couple of web sites I found useful in May '05:
http://www.normandie44lamemoire.com/version***37;20anglaise/index us.html
http://www.abmc.gov/cemeteries/cemeteries/no.php

It's a very moving trip and the ABMC personnel are very informative. I am constantly amazed how disciplined Western Europe is with land use policies. Beautiful area.

I'm usually not big on tours but I would like to take one here. I just had far too little time to get the big picture and some of the tours are supposed to be excellent for that. I am thinking of a revisit this summer..


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree that Bayeux is a better spot than Caen. It is a very pretty little town that was basically undamaged in 1944 because it was captured so quickly. It is also closer to American landing beaches, if that is what you want to see.

1. Le Pommier restaurant in Bayeux. Quite good.
2. River that runs through town.
3. Chateau near Bayeux that was bought by Malcolm Forbes.
4. Canadian cemetery near Juno Beach.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

That is a nice area, and as you suggest a pretty long drive from the Cote d'Azur. We were in the region 4 years ago with our young daughter and had a great time -- very laid back, (relatively) unplanned itenerary.

In addition to the D-day beaches and American cemetery (don't miss it) as others have suggested, consider the towns of Honfleur and Etretat. The very touristy (but striking nonetheless) Mont St Michel is not far either. For accomadations check out the Gites de France.

Sounds like a fantastic trip -- lots of possiblites!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Check out the link to my pics in my sig. There is an album from my WWII/D-Day/Battle of the Buldge trip from last summer with lots of pics from Normandy and the surrounding towns. Aside from the beaches, the cemetaries are a must see. And as mentioned, its quite an emotional experience.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Touching pictures Snareman... Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> Touching pictures Snareman... Thank you for sharing.


+1 All of the suggestions above are great.

Two things I recall vividly from my visit there several years ago:

1. Going inside one of the German pillboxes on the beach, and looking out the slit of a window facing the water. The scene from the film "The Longest Day" came to my mind, when the German soldiers in such a pill box looked out as the fog lifted and saw the entire surface of the sea covered with Allied warships.

2. Visiting the American cemetery, which for those who may not know, is land that is considered United States soil. The grave markers seem to stretch on forever. I was struck also by the atmosphere of respect and reverence shown by the French citizens who were visiting while I was there. I hope that hasn't changed in recent years.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

Fredric said:


> 2. Visiting the American cemetery, which for those who may not know, is land that is considered United States soil. The grave markers seem to stretch on forever. I was struck also by the atmosphere of respect and reverence shown by the French citizens who were visiting while I was there. I hope that hasn't changed in recent years.


I made a trip three years ago (60th anniversay) to see the D-Day beaches/sites and concur with the moving emotional aspect of it. I would highly recommend these places on anyones itinerary.

I think a bit of perspective is due however on the American cemetery overlooking Omaha Beach at Colleville-sur-Mer. When I was there it was quite busy and I don't think I would call the atmosphere "respectful". Too crowded for that. There are ~7,000 headstones there. They don't really go on 'forever'. The German Military Cemetery at La Cambe has over 20,000 graves. More than 40,000 buried Germans in Normandy. There are also all sorts of Commonwealth cemeteries around as well. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## jeffbchi (Jan 7, 2007)

I was just there in March. Bayeux is great. Try the resturant La Rapier.

I did a guided tour of Point Du Hoc, Omaha Beach and the American Cemetery. Very moving as mentioned above and very informative w/ the guide. Your inn keeper should be able to set that up.

Also, as not mentioned above, there is a town called Arromanches just east of Omaha Beach. This is where the British built the artificial harbor for transhipment of men and material. This was very well worth the 15 minute drive from Bayeux and I can highly recommend it.


----------



## jhanlon (Jun 5, 2006)

Just was there last week on my ED. Couple of suggestions: visit the museums in Bayeux and Arromanches ... nice presentation including interesting films. Also, just above Arromanches on the bluff is "Cinema 360" which is a film collection of vintage D-Day newsreels interlaced with current scenes of the same places ... really well done.

Jim Hanlon


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

jeffbchi said:


> I was just there in March. Bayeux is great. Try the resturant La Rapier.
> 
> I did a guided tour of Point Du Hoc, Omaha Beach and the American Cemetery. Very moving as mentioned above and very informative w/ the guide. Your inn keeper should be able to set that up.
> 
> Also, as not mentioned above, there is a town called Arromanches just east of Omaha Beach. This is where the British built the artificial harbor for transhipment of men and material. This was very well worth the 15 minute drive from Bayeux and I can highly recommend it.


I'm planning on spending couple of days in Normandy in early June - any recommendations for places to stay in Bayeux?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

skier said:


> I'm planning on spending couple of days in Normandy in early June - any recommendations for places to stay in Bayeux?


We quite liked the Hotel d'Argouges in Bayeux. It is on the main street, but set back a bit and fairly quiet. Also has its own parking and a nice garden in the back.


----------



## jacksonhunter31 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do not miss the Peace Museum in Caen...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

jacksonhunter31 said:


> Do not miss the Peace Museum in Caen...


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## jim328i (May 1, 2007)

I can strongly 2nd(3rd?) Hotel d'Argouges in Bayeux. We had a overwhelming guided tour run by BattleBus (or something similar) that I give the highest recommendation to take. They basically walk you through the day and provide historical context via passages from books written by survivors from both sides. If (when) we ever return we will take that tour again.


----------



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

*Thanks so much!*

Thanks for all the ideas & suggestions - welcome more from others if they have them.

We are continuing our planning, excited to be in Normandy on 10-11 Sep.... did not realize until yesterday that it will be 9/11 anniversary while we are there. Then Paris for 12-13 Sep before flying home.

I'll look up the Hotel d'Argouges, what were the rates like?

Also... anyone have experience or suggestions on the drive from French Riviera up towards Bayeaux? We could do it in one long drive... but might split it up... not sure where we might stay however....


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

We did ED in 2005 and went from Munich to the castles down to Lake Como Italy where we stayed 1 night in Lecco then drove down to Nice, Monaco, stayed in Ville-France 2nights and 2 nights in Nice. The drive from the castles to Lake Como was pretty long(6hrs or so). I am planning on ED 3/08 and would be interested in Normandy but have not researched the distance. We also tossed the idea of going to Paris to Eurodisney with the kids. I worry about the weather, disappointment compared to Disneyworld in Florida which we have in the corner so I am still debating. There are plenty of places to see in Germany, Austria so I am overwhelmed with choices. :dunno:


----------



## Poog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------

